# Triscaphe joint



## amylis1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

Im looking for a code for DJD of the triscaphe joint? I believe that is the wrist?

Any input would be great !

Thank you


----------



## Andys (Jul 20, 2012)

The triscaphe joint is located by following the dorsal side of the second finger proximally.

Hence diagnosis code for DJD of wrist (ICD 715.93) must be reported.

The detailed info about the joint location can be found in the link below
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2004/0415/p1941.html


----------

